# Biocube HQI build



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello everyone.

New to this hobby and forum. I've started a Biocube HQI a month ago. Here is what I have so far:

- Replaced MH with AI Nano LED (using the MH housing for the LED)
- RKE to monitor temp and ATO (not installed yet, waiting for float switch)
- Hydor power head 425GPH (upper left of tank pointing on an angle down towards opposite side of tank)

I am using the biocube filter cartridge over some filter floss and a bag of Rowaphos. 

I have a few questions, hoping I can get some help:

1. looking at getting the inTank media basket, how often does media need to be replaced? Just wondering cause I think I have to remove the MH clip to remove the media basket to change media

2. Would setting up a fuge in the chamber 2 with Cheato be worth it? I have a small CPR nano reactor I was thinking of running, but not sure if I should do the fuge instead.

3. I'm looking for a skimmer. I have narrowed down to two I think.. the Aquaticlife 115 to run in chamber 1 or the Tunze 9002 in chamber 3. If I run in chamber 3... unless someone has another suggestion.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*suggestions*

I have a jbj 6 nano cube running a innovative marine desk top skimmer, I built my own media basket after modifying the tank just a little. Actually only modified the read chambers. Media change depends what you are running. I have on top poly filter floss that i change every other day. Purigen and sea chem elite every 2- 3 months.


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I have the intank media basket and fuge and the aquatic life 115. I change purigen and chemipure elite every 3 months. I cant really tell that the fuge is doing much other than supplying copepods. The skimmer works well but slurps a bit so youll have to modify the air intake. I would use the tunze skimmer and only the media basket if I were you. I recently added a phosban reactor 115 hanging off the side and its doing way more than my fuge could for phosphate export.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks guys. I was thinking of using the Tunze 9001 in chamber 3. Any thoughts on this? I have seen postings in other forums that it does work. I would be concerned of killing the from the fuge basket. I would have put it in the middle chamber, but, I think that the metal halide mount will get in the way.

I just recieved my Aquaticlife 115, but, haven't installed it yet.. still playing with the idea of having the Tunze in chamber 3.. then i can run my cpr reator in chamber 1 if needed.

Thoughts?


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I thought the tunze fit with the media basket in middle chamber, put your return pump in chamber 3 with the heater and you may be able to fit a reactor in chamber 1. Maybe reactor and return pump would fit in 3 and heater in 1. I have return pump, pump for reactor and heater in chamber 3 and its tight.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

darcyr said:


> I thought the tunze fit with the media basket in middle chamber, put your return pump in chamber 3 with the heater and you may be able to fit a reactor in chamber 1. Maybe reactor and return pump would fit in 3 and heater in 1. I have return pump, pump for reactor and heater in chamber 3 and its tight.


I will be putting a fuge basket and media basket in chamber 2.. no room for the skimmer in there.


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

ruckuss said:


> I will be putting a fuge basket and media basket in chamber 2.. no room for the skimmer in there.


Yeah thats what im doing, give the aquaticlife skimmer a try in the first chamber and see how you like it. It kept up fine with 50 + corals and 5 fish in my 29g


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

darcyr said:


> Yeah thats what im doing, give the aquaticlife skimmer a try in the first chamber and see how you like it. It kept up fine with 50 + corals and 5 fish in my 29g


yeah, might as well give it a try. Do you have the Biocube HQI? If so, do you know if I have to cut the cover to fit the skimmer?

Any thoughts on the Lifereef sumps?

Thanks!


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I have the old oceanic biocube and im going rimless. The Tunze has a special collection cup to fit under the hood and the aquaticlife fits too. I tinker with my tank too often to have a lid and have trouble keeping it 78 degrees without a fan. You do have to cut and remove a few pieces when installing the media basket and skimmer.

Wow $849 for a sump! I bet it works amazingly for that price. I was contemplating making my own sump but can't fit a 20 in my stand and a 10 seems too small. JT Acrylics could custom make you a sump for way less and then return pump $100 and a good skimmer would still bring you way under that price. Im leaning more towards getting a bigger tank rather than a sump on a biocube.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

darcyr said:


> I have the old oceanic biocube and im going rimless. The Tunze has a special collection cup to fit under the hood and the aquaticlife fits too. I tinker with my tank too often to have a lid and have trouble keeping it 78 degrees without a fan. You do have to cut and remove a few pieces when installing the media basket and skimmer.
> 
> Wow $849 for a sump! I bet it works amazingly for that price. I was contemplating making my own sump but can't fit a 20 in my stand and a 10 seems too small. JT Acrylics could custom make you a sump for way less and then return pump $100 and a good skimmer would still bring you way under that price. Im leaning more towards getting a bigger tank rather than a sump on a biocube.


I think it fits with the regular cube, the the HQI from what I was reading.

I will look at JT Acrylics.

thanks!


----------

